# Photoimpact XL + neuer Patch  - Absturz



## Suedstadthexe (11. September 2004)

Kann mir einer helfen?

Nun hab ich den neuen Patch für Photoimpact XL installiert und jetzt stürzt mir dauern das Programm ab, sobald ich auf Web-Konfiguration gehe.
Woran kann das liegen? Da ich bei Photoimpact - Einsteiger angemeldet bin und dort meine Lektionen gerne machen möchte, brauche ich diesen Patch.
Ich wäre dankbar für jede Antwort.

LG Ute!


----------

